# chipper fatality



## TackleTree (Aug 29, 2006)

A man in Kenosha, WI died when using foot to dislodge wood from chipper. Here is the link http://dailykenoshan.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3277&Itemid=113


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 29, 2006)

Already being discussed:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=35768


----------

